# Remove myself/camera from mirror in post processing Lightroom/Photoshop



## personalt (Jul 15, 2012)

I own some rental properties and was doing quick test shot of a bathroom with a new 10-20mm Lens.   Though there are many lighting issues with this pictures one major distracting issue is the mirrors lines up with the door which means you see the camera and the kitchen in the next room in the mirrors.

Are there any effects in lightroom that I can use to reduce the attention drawn to the mirror or do I need to take it to photoshop?   Can someone give advice either way on where to start?


----------



## Buckster (Jul 15, 2012)

You'll have to either shoot the room from an angle so that the mirror doesn't reflect you, twist the mirror so that it doesn't reflect you, do a little of both so that it doesn't reflect you, or shop it.

If you shop it, I'd recommend shooting a second shot from the mirror looking back out the door, and use that image to superimpose in the mirror, as it will be the most accurate view, rather than try to clone & heal out the stuff you don't want to see.


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2012)

You have some serious lighting issues too from the open doorway and kitchen window light spilling into the room. Note the blue tint to the window light because you had mixed light color temperatures in the scene.

In the inexpensive book Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting They show how you could use a sheet to hide you and all of your camera except the lens, while also diffusing the light coming in through the door way and eliminating the reflection of the kitchen to boot. Then all you have to clone out of the shot is the reflection of the lens in the mirror.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jul 15, 2012)

Try cloning out the camera? Since the window behind the camera is blowing out?


----------

